# The Prince of Tides - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1992



## HansZimmer

The film The Prince of Tides is one of the five films that were nominated in 1992 for "Best original score".

The score has been composed by James Newton Howard.

I think that the opening of the film is pure poetry: the score, the images, the text.

In this case I recommend to watch the opening scene to hear the score in the context.







After, you can watch this video with the best parts of the suite, which also contains the opening scene but without the text.







In this playlist you can listen to the full suite: playlist


----------

